# New Lights



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks good man, where did you purchase these bulbs? And how much, definitely considering do this to mine.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

What size and wattage is the bulb you used for the foglights? Looks Great. Also I am new here what is the headlight harness upgrade and what is it for?


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Definitely like the fogs for sure. Thinking I may just have to order them now.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

you can get them right from PIAA PIAA or Ebay PIAA 19618 - H13 Xtreme White Plus Twin Pack Headlight Bulbs | eBay for the head light and e-bay for the fog PIAA 18535 H8 PLASMA ION YELLOW 35W = 70W 2500K 1 PAIR | eBay

I love the look. It was about $165 for the upgrade harness, PIAA headlamps and PIAA fog Lamps and about an hour of my time! You don't need the harness but a lot of guys said i would get much better lighting with it so for $40 what the ****. I dont blind other drivers and on dark roads i can see everything including the dear i saw on rt4 last night that i mostly can't see with the stock setup!


----------

